# Finish sauce for pork loin chops?



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I picked up a couple of 3 bone pork chops I plan on brining and slow smoking this weekend. Trying to create something similar to the famous Perry's Steakhouse chop. They use some kind of sweet sauce or glaze at the end to carmelize the smoked chop over high heat. Does anyone have a recipe for a sauce/glaze like that? Or maybe a storebought alternative that would work???


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I think the Perry's pork chop is mainly butter, citrus and just a little of sugar for carmalization. Keep it simple. 

Start with a stick of salted butter, crush a few cloves of garlic, add enough lemon or lime juice (or both) and/or white or red wine vinegar until you get the right amount of acidity. mellow with either honey or agave nectar and you are all set.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

manintheboat said:


> I think the Perry's pork chop is mainly butter, citrus and just a little of sugar for carmalization. Keep it simple.
> 
> Start with a stick of salted butter, crush a few cloves of garlic, add enough lemon or lime juice (or both) and/or white or red wine vinegar until you get the right amount of acidity. mellow with either honey or agave nectar and you are all set.


They do serve it with a slice of lime on top. Luckily, my Persian lime tree is producing like crazy. I'm going to tinker around with this tomorrow and see what I come up with. Thanks!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I make a glaze for my smoked pork tenderloins that gets everyone asking for the recipe. And it's so simple. 2 jars of apricot jam and one jar of sliced jalapenos, drained. Melt the jam and stir in the jalapenos. Done. Might work well on smoked chops as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> I make a glaze for my smoked pork tenderloins that gets everyone asking for the recipe. And it's so simple. 2 jars of apricot jam and one jar of sliced jalapenos, drained. Melt the jam and stir in the jalapenos. Done. Might work well on smoked chops as well.


That sounds good. I have done something similar before using jalapeno jelly on tenderloins.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Dang.... both of those options sound great! Thanks guys, I going to try them both.

Glad you asked the question Blake.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This is what it looks like Dick. They carve it at the table for you. There is none better. â˜º


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I have never eaten at Perry's, but I've used one that was composed of butter, raspberry preserves & some balsamic vinegar a few times that was pretty good (according to Mrs. Ranch). Sorry, no recipe... I pretty much did it by eye.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

We buy "Lone Praire" strawberry and jalepeno preserves. Heat in a sauce pan, add lemon, lime, orange or pineapple juice. Ribs, chicken, pork loins, easy to do. 

It is also fantastic on a sausage biscuit right out of the jar.

Oops, HEB has it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, I thought the wife said she bought 3 bone chops, but they were 2 bones. Brined them overnight and smoked them at 220 deg until they got to 140 deg. Pulled them from smoker and covered them with foil until the finish sauce was done. Finish sauce was lime juice, apple juice, molasses, garlic, slap yo mama and some apple jelly at the end. It was thin, but the taste was spot on. Put the chops on the gasser until they got to 155 deg, then pulled them to rest. Wife said they were better than Perry's, but I think I still have work to do.  I wouldn't toss them to the dog though!

Served with garlic cheese grit cakes and green beans.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks good my brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice, where did you buy the chops?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

John Redcorn said:


> Nice, where did you buy the chops?


Chops were cut by a butcher at one of the big HEB stores.


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

New guidelines allow us to cook pork to 145. I highly recommend that as you retain more juice and flavor. Just an opinion, of course....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captjay (Feb 9, 2005)

Look GOOD!! My family like them glazed in a store bought raspberry chipotle sauce.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ty the apple habanero sauce by Texas Pepper Jelly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

*Sauce*

I use a store bought blueberry chipotle sauce.


----------

